# Grundsätzliche Fragen bezüglich Webstart



## sprosso (29. Nov 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich arbeite an einer Java Applikation, die mit JFreeChart viele verschiedene Charts von Finanzprodukten darstellt und auch "live" verändert werden können.

Bis an hin war es ein Java Applet, da es eine in sich abgeschlossene Applikation war. Ich musste es aber dann ziemlich schnell in eine "normale" Java Applikation umändern, da ich nicht von der installierte Java Version des Benutzers abhängig sein wollte und es nur im Firmennetz benutzt wurde.

Jetzt kommen aber zwei neue Anforderungen dazu:

1. Es muss ins Internet auf einen Webserver gestellt werden, damit man auch von zuhause aus zugreifen kann.
2. Es muss eine Datenbank angehängt werden.

Punkt 1 kann ich meiner Meinung nach ohne Probleme mit Webstart schon erfüllen. Über Punkt 2 bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ich nicht weiss ob eine über Webstart gestartete Applikation auf die Datenbank des Webservers zugreifen kann, da sie ja von der VM vom Benutzer ausgeführt wird.

Eine weitere Frage bezüglich Webstart betrifft das Deployment. Ist es richtig, dass wenn der Benutzer die Applikation (egal ob das erste mal oder das xte mal) startet, die NEUSTE Version vom Server geladen wird? Also kann man sicherstellen, dass der Benutzer immer mit der "aktuellsten" Version arbeitet?

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Applet sicher gestorben. Aber hält Webstart diesen Anforderungen stand? Wenn nicht, in was würded ihr so eine Applikation mit diesen Anforderungen schreiben? Flash?? Es geht ja hauptsächlich um die Charts, die man "live" verändern kann.

Vielen Dank für euren Input!
Gruss Spross


----------



## Wildcard (29. Nov 2007)

Über Webstart werden stinknormale Java Anwendungen ausgeliefert. Webstart ist also lediglich ein deployment Mechanismus der es unnötig macht jars auf CDs auszuliefern und zu updaten.


> Eine weitere Frage bezüglich Webstart betrifft das Deployment. Ist es richtig, dass wenn der Benutzer die Applikation (egal ob das erste mal oder das xte mal) startet, die NEUSTE Version vom Server geladen wird? Also kann man sicherstellen, dass der Benutzer immer mit der "aktuellsten" Version arbeitet?


Wenn deine JNLP update erlaubt, wird vor dem Start überprüft ob eine neuere Version vorliegt welche gegebenenfalls heruntergeladen wird. Ist die Version nicht neuer, oder kann keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, wird die lokale Kopie verwendet (sofern die JNLP das erlaubt).
Da die Anwendung also auf dem Client läuft, musst du dir natürlich überlegen wie mit der Datenbank/einem vorgeschalteten Server kommuniziert werden soll.


----------



## sprosso (29. Nov 2007)

Somit wäre Webstart genau das richtige bezüglich Deployment.

Wie sieht es da mit der Java Version aus? Kann man ein JRE mitliefern oder muss man die Version des Anwenders abfangen und ihn "zwingen" eine aktuelle zu installieren?

Bezüglich der DB würde ich dann wohl einen Webservice (SOAP) verwenden, mit dem dann das Tool kommunizieren könnte. Ist wohl einiges professioneller und sicherer als den mySQL Server zu öffnen.

Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## AlArenal (29. Nov 2007)

Hat der Anwender kein Java, wird Webstart eh nicht funktionieren.

Die übrigen Fragen beantwortet dir auch dein Freund, die Suchfunktion und dessen großer Bruder, die Suchmaschine.


----------



## sprosso (3. Dez 2007)

sry, wieso nimmst du dir zeit einen post zu schreiben ohne inhalt? lass es dann doch lieber


----------



## AlArenal (3. Dez 2007)

Ich bin ein großer Junge und darf das schon selbst entscheiden


----------

